# How many do you have?



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey, so I know some people list all their Betta in their signature but others just talk about them in different threads so I was wondering how many you have? What genders? and how many tanks of what sizes do you have to home them? I am really only asking how many you have as pets/rescues not so much about fry or breeding (unless you breed your pets).

I now have two Male betta, one CT and one VT. The VT has a 3 gallon cylinder tank and the CT has a 2 gallon rectangle tank. I would love one or two more males or a sorority tank but that is a dream for a few years down the road I think.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

At my house right now

I have 8 males somehow. 4 are being sent out next week, but I'm waiting on 2 to arrive in the mail. All are in 2.5 gallon tanks except 1 who is in a 1.25 as QT till I can move him into a 2.5 when I send off my rehome's.
I have 8 females, 5 of which are waiting to be sent to their new homes but am waiting on another 5. All but 2 are in my 26 gallon sorority. 1 is in a 2.5 because she cant handle sorority life and the other is in a 1.25 as QT because I just got her in the mail today.
And I have a baby in a 1 gallon till (s)he grows out. Then (s)he is moving into either the sorority or a 2.5
So 17 here right now, but will be 15 next week.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

I currently have four males

1. melano black orchid crowntail (Secret)
2. Lavender/slamander HM PK big ears (Berry)
3. Copper black orchid butterfly crowntail (Eclipse)
4. Royal blue HM butterfly (haven't named him yet.

I plan to have 10 altogether because that is how many my 4ft barracks tank holds.

The most I have ever had at the one time is 13 males. That was a few years ago now.


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

aemaki09, how many have names?

veggiegirl, What is a barracks tank? is it a HUGE split tank?


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I currently have two bettas, a green delta tail, Toby (who has completely shredded his tail!!) and a blue VT named Leo. But tomorrow I'm adding a King to my betta bunch


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Right now I have two at my house, one I bought thinking it was a small female (was even labeled female) and I'm thinking maybe it was a large baby because now its growing bigger fins. I have one male in a large (2.5 gallon) fish bowl til I can get his tank cycled. Both are unnamed as one I just got and the other is gender confused. However I'll be getting 2 males and 5 females next week. The females will be going into a 20 gallon as a sorority. The males will each have ten gallons.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

BettaPirate said:


> aemaki09, how many have names?


Every one that had a name died just before Christmas so I'm not naming any more of them. That old wives tale "don't name fish because they'll die" rings true in my case so I'm superstitious about it now. Even though I am not superstitious in any way about anything else.
Ive just put too much money in these guys to lose any more of them.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

10 males. I'm only going to list the males because I'm giving away the females.

Romeo-blue butterfly half moon, 5 gallon hexagon.
Marbles-red, and blue veil tail, divided 10 gallon.
Papparica-red with white splotches, veil tail, other side of the 10 gallon.
Blue-Moon- blue half moon. (He's not fully grown so he might change) in a different divided 10 Gallon.
Soldier Boy-(my mom named him) purple, blue, and red halfmoon. On the other side of the 10 Gallon.
Mr.Grumpy-red, white, and blue crown tail. In another divided 10 Gallon.
Loue-blue with a red wash, PK. Other side of the 10 gallon. 
Sherbert- orange Dalmatian veil tail. Another divided 10 gallon. 
Heart-Carcher-Copper with red wash, halfmoon. Other side of the 10 gallon. And Big Red-Red veil tail, a rescue from Wal*mart. 1 gallon tank.

So 4 ten gallons, 1 5 G, and 1 one G.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I have one and a half! :lol:

Gus is a male Cherry VT with Blue/Aqua Matallic (and he is pretty!). He is currently in a 10 gallon and spoiled rotten!

The half mark belongs to a female a friend said he will be getting me on Saturday for a gift! ME IZ EXCITED! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

I have five sisters in a sorority, and one male. They're all siblings. So six total, and they totally make my days.

The male, Mr. Sassypants, is in his own 10 gallon tank in the kitchen, with two nerite snails for company.

The girls (Zebra, Sunshine, Ghost, Queenie, and Stripey) are in a 20 gallon which is tricked out with two sponge filters and an awesome LED light fixture. Both tanks are heavily planted, with a very natural look.

I love my bettas. Love.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Total Bettas = 12 females & 4 males. 3 males in individual 10g tanks, 1 in a 5.5g, 12 females all in a 46g tank. The males all have names, Berry a CT, Simon a VT, Spot a Dragonscale something or other (can't remember the full label on his container), Sal a VT (I think, cup wasn't labeled). Only a couple of the girls are named; Flora & Pearl.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

I have six: four males, one female, and one that is young enough that it's hard to tell, although I think he's a male. They each have their own tank, ranging from 1.5 gallons to 3 gallons. I'm planning on upgrading them each to a 5 gallon soon.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I currently have 3 males, 9 females and a baby betta (gender unknown). 

The girls and baby are in a 29g heavily planted sorority tank with 3 otos in my living room. The baby is a riot, stealing food from the girls who are twice his size! All my girls are named after characters from Fringe: Olivia, Astrid, Nina, Etta, Ella, Elizabeth, Rebecca, Rachel, Gene. The baby isn't named yet, because I have no idea if it's a boy or girl. I'm hoping it's a girl so it can happily stay in the sorority!

Two of my boys are in a divided 5 gallon on my kitchen counter - Tooms and Krycek, named after characters from The X-Files. I also have 2 ghost shrimp in that tank. My other boy, August (named after an Observer in Fringe), is my first rescue and is also in my kitchen. He is currently in a 2 gallon quarantine tank. I paid full price for him at Petsmart even though he looked very ill, and in a little over a week he has transformed into a beautiful HMPK. I just ordered a 5 gallon kit from Amazon for him and I haven't really decided yet if I am going to let him have it all to himself or divide it. Either way, I want to maybe try a NPT in that tank. 

I think my mom thinks I'm nuts because after I lost my previous boy, Scully, in November, I accumulated 13 bettas! Once I realized how rewarding it was to properly care for them (and the fact I don't have a life and needed something to do, haha) I just kept getting more! I do think though that August will most likely be my last betta for now, unless I do decide to divide his tank - then I can get one more.


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, so many fishies! I am so happy to see so many with good homes 
I always say "just one more" but I know that I'll just keep saying it so for now it's going to have to be just the two boys.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have one and his name is July


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> I have one and his name is July


Great name! and the benefit to only having one is you get to spoil it even more


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

BettaPirate said:


> Great name! and the benefit to only having one is you get to spoil it even more



Thank you and i do spoil him hes a big baby, Im planning to get him a 20g next week


----------



## Kuro (Dec 24, 2012)

i just have 2 been maybe wanting to get a third but i have no where to put another 5g tank and i'd feel bad putting the fish into something like a 2.5 when the other 2 are in 5g's.

the 2 i have now are Cain a red dragon veil tail and Aero a black orchid possible dragon crown tail


----------



## RoMay (Nov 28, 2012)

I have two, Kaoru and Jabi both females, oppisite personalities. I would like more, but unless someone wants to adopt a goldfish that isn't happening.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

*Got a new male!*



shellieca said:


> Total Bettas = 12 females & 4 males. 3 males in individual 10g tanks, 1 in a 5.5g, 12 females all in a 46g tank. The males all have names, Berry a CT, Simon a VT, Spot a Dragonscale something or other (can't remember the full label on his container), Sal a VT (I think, cup wasn't labeled). Only a couple of the girls are named; Flora & Pearl.


Well, went to a couple LFS's & an LPS, ended up walking out with what was labeled as a Dragonscale Crown Tail male who was very sickly looking. Not sure he'll make it, but I'm giving it a shot. So, I now have 5 males!


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have 4 bettas, all females, that I claim as my own. There are still 3 males in my home. I am taking personal responsibility for taking care of one of the males. I got stuck with the fish when someone moved out of my apartment. Fortunately, I decided that I wanted to have someone live with me for the time being and they were already established, so she is taking care of the other 2 males with my guidance.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

15 and I swore I'd never have more than one! :doh!:


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I have 18. 
2 Crowntails 
10 Halfmoon giants 
1 twin tail 
5 Halfmoon 
Trying to get at least 10 more to finish my sorority.


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

registereduser said:


> 15 and I swore I'd never have more than one! :doh!:


ha ha ha, this is where the "like'
button would come in handy


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

BettaPirate said:


> ha ha ha, this is where the "like'
> button would come in handy


 
+1!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

registereduser said:


> 15 and I swore I'd never have more than one! :doh!:


+1!
Save the fact that I was just gonna have one (my little boy Gus) and I am headed to pick out #2! It's gonna be a little girl. Probably VT as I love them, but I will snag any little miss that speaks to me (wont be CT or DT). I am so excited! Wish me luck ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

I have 3 female veiltails in a 21 gallon, one male crowntail in a 5 gallon and a male super delta in a soon to be 10 gallon tank later today


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

wow a whole 21 gallon for three females, they are lucky ladies!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have 48 adult fish all up not including 40 odd fry growing out. All of these bar one, are wild bettas though so much easier to house in a space conscious way than splendens. 

I am however, getting another pair of bettas today and maybe starting a sorority as I have missed mine. Other than that I just need a couple more species and my collection will be complete. Then I will just keep some of the fish on that I breed myself. 

Somehow I now seem to have just as many bettas as when I promised myself I was 'cutting down'.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Okay, I now officially have 2! My new girl is named Cami. Please swing by my photo album if you have the time and help me figure out what she is. She's stressed, so color most likely will show up later. She was labeled "regular" but the girl who worked their said her fins looked just like their dragonscales. No clue how she will turn out. Wish me luck :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

One, but... snigger snigger... I hehe want to get haha more! *evil laugh*


----------



## billysurf (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a 300 males in separate containers with water changes every three days, three 100 liter aquarium with male and female juveniles, one 30-liter tank with fry two months,
My specialty is breeding bettas hmpk.
I have black dragon, red dragon, dragons marbled, white dragon, opaque white, blue, red, yellow salamander
visit....http://billysurfbettas.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Let's see:

Mr Magic Mushroom
Sluggles
El Kabong
India - 
Koga
Phinneas
Ferb
wallflower
Baron Vin FIshie Fins
Lucky Stars
Tanagora
Ba Sing Se
Opal Essence
Apple bloom
Princess Azula
Zecora
Unmaned baby

17 but India has dropsy  Almost ALL of them were rescues from Petco or walmart. Sluggles and Mr Magic Mushrooms survived the 2 week road trip from Alaska to New York last January.


----------



## billysurf (Jan 12, 2013)

dropsy is due to feeding of dry food,
if not too late with a syringe in his mouth give droplets of olive oil twice a day till you see an improvement,


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Billysurf--YOUR BETTAS ARE GORGEOUS! Just looked at your website, so jealous!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I haven't counted since I reached 18 - not all have names.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 9 currently and someone has 2 on hold for me until I move.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

billysurf said:


> dropsy is due to feeding of dry food,


Can anyone else confirm this claim?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Dropsy is a SYMPTOM due to a number of causes. Dropsy has nothing to do with the type of food they are eating. Dropsy happens and we don't know the exact cause(s), just the symptom (dropsy) and we try to fix the symptom.

Bloating and constipation happens when we over feed unhealthy foods. Unhealthy pellets, flakes, etc will cause bloating/constipation. Dry/freeze dry foods don't cause it on their own. They don't need to be soaked. Food causes it when it's low quality, or food not meant for the fish and is over fed.

Unsure where that idea came from food = dropsy


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lat night my betta clan went from three to four. I
My king, Sparky (beautiful iridescent green color!) now claims 90% of a divided tank that he shares with Toby. My 1.5 gallon now belongs to a little Cambodian CT girl who stole my heart at Petco yesterday. Her name is Star and I promised myself no more! But we all know how that turns out (;


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

So I added some more since I last posted. I have 10 males, all in 2.5's, and 13 females, 7 in sorority, 6 in QT. And 1 baby betta in a 1 gallon.
24 betta's.
Sending 10 out saturday so I'll have 14 in a few days


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I have (and need to redo my sig once it all stabilizes!)

3 girls in a proto sorority in my new 36 gallon
1 girl in a 2 gallon recuperating from life in a cup, will go into the big tank when she's ready.
1 girl in a 2 gallon recuperating from...what it is, I don't even know. Might have been fungus or something, but she has a damaged lip. She's doing much better and might have a permanent snarly look, but we can cope. If she does well, she can go back into the big tank too.
2 males in a split 6
2 males in 2.5s
1 male in a 3

That makes 10! 10 bettas! Muahahaha *said in best The Count voice*


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Ummmm . . . 12. I've just come home with two more


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Myates said:


> I haven't counted since I reached 18 - not all have names.


Add in a few more today... whee! Should arrive tomorrow or Friday


----------



## Kuro (Dec 24, 2012)

i added another yesterday...took him from the deadly clutches of walmart...he was in a cup marked 'female betta' but even though he's little(not much longer then a quarter) he has to long and drapey/flowy anal fin for a female and his fins are brightly colored though his body is still drab...just think thats caus he's so young and he'll color up soon.

he's still nameless right now as its hard thinking up something that goes with the names of my others


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Well who ever said they had to be a matched set? Find him his own name like Shi Pei Pu or Chevalier d'Eon. I promise you will laugh if you google them ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

Bettapirate, as you mentioned a betta barracks tank is a large tank that is divided up so that it can hold a number of bettas. Mine holds 10.


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

One male baby crown tail, two female veil tails, one male Dalmatian veil tail, one male double tail, and one baby still a surprise


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

veggiegirl said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Bettapirate, as you mentioned a betta barracks tank is a large tank that is divided up so that it can hold a number of bettas. Mine holds 10.


thanks what I figured, I had just never heard that term before, thanks for the response


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Only three but always room for more! And breeders are my pets, they get just as much love!


----------

